# Phabricator to Phorge



## cmoerz (Jul 3, 2022)

Since I came across this just today, I figured others might want to get a hint on this as well... there's a community fork working on making Phabricator community maintained after its' "retirement" by the original creator.

Progress seems slow but steady; they appear to focus on making sure that one will be able to migrate from Phabricator.






						◳ Q11 upgrade phabricator to phorge
					






					we.phorge.it
				




I was introduced to Phabricator thanks to FreeBSD and it's kind of grown one me; sure, there's some weaknesses but overall it works really well - particularly in a team.


----------

